# Hoyt 990TX - How did they do so far?



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

The 900CX only made it for 1 year and Hoyt dropped them. Lots of stories of delaminations. 

Hoyt has the 990TX for a year now. Are they worth getting at the $650 price tag? Hard to justify that amount if they come apart after they're out of warranty. One would think with that price you wouldn't have to worry about that.

Thanks


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ive got 2 pairs in 36 medium and i have to say there the smoothest limbs ive ever shot. i really like the way they feel and the speed i get out of them. ive been shootin some pretty awsome scores with them too. i wouldnt worry tpp much about delamination i have managed to accidentally dry fire one set like 3 times and there still fine.
chris


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

I use to shoot my Inno limbs for almost 2 years. But when I find out that I was pulling 42.5lbs, I thought that I was pulling 40.5lbs based on that stupid spring bow-scale. Last month I got a chance to trade it with a lighter 990tx. Now the 990tx tune exactly 40.5lbs based on the Easton bow-scale. I have to lower poundage, because my 70m scores haven't improved over last year, and scoring usually starts with 55 and ends with 45. I can either practice more or lower weight. Having shoot the 990tx almost 2 month, here are my findings.
The Inno is much snappier, it stops more quickly. The 990tx tip wobble a lot after release, I believe that have something to do with the lack of torsional stability vs. the Inno. The sound of the Inno is also more solid, 990tx will sound solid too but only on a perfect shot, a so-so shot makes an unpleasant sound. The Inno works fine with a wide range of bracing height, the 990tx seems more critical, I still can't make it sound as good as the Inno. Maybe I have to play more with the tuning setting. Tiller is about the same as the Inno. I can't say anything about the smoothness and speed, because both set are not the same poundage.
And the performance is about the same, at least for my level. Both Inno and 990tx groups very tight if shoot well of course. So I'm happy with the grouping performance of the 990tx.
About the durability issue. My Inno was shot 2 years and have no sign of damage, not even a single lacquer cracks. The 990tx was shot almost 1 year by the previous owner, I found a few lacquer cracks(6 to be exactly) on the front face. They are about 3-4mm long, the good news is that those cracks are spread over a large distance from each other. So not really a sign of damage, only when a large amount of lacquer cracks concentrated in one area is a bad sign. So nothing to worry about yet.
If I have to buy new limbs again, I will get any of the latest Koreans wood core limbs. They are just cheaper and better in mostly all aspects. And the W&W 2 years warranty also make me feel better.
jx


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

to be fair i have not heard anything negative lately on the 990s so i hope hoyt has finally solved their problems on their limbs...

as for me any new limbs i will seriously consider as of now will still be borders and win&win..


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i've been shooting my 990s since April and i've seen no sign of damage at all. i agree with lorteti about the noise; i haven't been able to get them as quiet as i'd like, but they're shooting great and grouping great, so i'm not gonna bother too much on that.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny, when I shot them I found them much quieter than my Innos. Shooting qualities were much the same and they produced the same sized groups. Sightmarks indicated they were a tiny bit slower than the Innos but I'm not talking a lot.


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

To quote a 1300+ FITA shooter who my coach knows well: "They're not the fastest limbs in the world, but at 52lbs they don't have to be."

It seems Hoyt backed off the speed they tried to gain with the 900CX and focused on stability. The better archers I know who shoot them seem to like them pretty well, although their sightmarks at 90m are not brilliant.


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

John K said:


> their sightmarks at 90m are not brilliant.


Time to get a Set of HEX-5's then.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have several sets of 900s in the 40-42 pound range-no problems (yet). My two JDT kids bought GMXs and 990's last summer after JOAD nationals, one of the four sets of 990's were FUBAR. Of all the limbs I have shot, I like the WINEX probably the best with the 900s second. But I like the 990's my students have. Strangely, I am not a big fan of how the INNO's feel.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Right with you on your limb opinions Jim. +1 on Winex, 900, 990 ranking. I've shot the INNO's and was not partial to them. I've not shot the newer W&W offerings. Still working with the Border limbs. The jury is still out on them.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I liked the feel of the new Hoyt but having just bought a pair of GMX's last summer I am going to wait a bit. Joe McGlyn noted he is shooting the new Hoyt bow at 27" with short limbs-said less limb vibration etc. Might have to try that in the future, Joe is one of the more knowledgeable top archers I know when it comes to gear.

Liz is shooting WINEX on her two NILO (Bernadinis), I have WINEX on one of my indoor bows. I like em.


----------



## Collins (Feb 18, 2005)

I have only been shooting my 990's for a month but they are as quiet as any limb I've shot before and when comparing them to other bows at tournaments ,I would say they are better than average , but I will agree that if you mess up your release the limbs do let you know about it , you can hear the difference ( even my son who doesn't shoot recurve gives me a strange look when I botch a release) "that didn't sound right" lol 

SC


----------

